# LOOK closeouts?



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

Since my nearly new 585 Ultra was involved in car/bike accident, I'm in the market for a replacement frame. I can get a good deal on another 585 Ultra from Excel ($2200) , but I'm thinking of a 586 in the red/black color (51cm). Excel only has the black model for $3000. Anyone know of any good deals in the USA?


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know where you live, but there are a few frames here in San Diego on Craigslist that have not ever been built. No affiliation.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

There is one on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190275071227


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is a size M in Red - might be able to live with the 1cm longer TT and the longer HT might be a blessing in disguise!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=algo=SI&its=I%2BIA&itu=IA%2BUCI&otn=4&ps=42


----------



## vtecrparts (May 23, 2008)

I have a brand new small 2008 Look 595 origin in black and white for $2700 if you are interested.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

C-40 said:


> Since my nearly new 585 Ultra was involved in car/bike accident, I'm in the market for a replacement frame. I can get a good deal on another 585 Ultra from Excel ($2200) , but I'm thinking of a 586 in the red/black color (51cm). Excel only has the black model for $3000. Anyone know of any good deals in the USA?


Is your mind set on Look frame only?
I think there are some serious price deflation going on out there.....


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

C-40, I admire your brand loyalty. I know you tried 51cm Cervelo R3 and did not like it. I know you used to ride on Colnago C40. Have you considered any other major brands apart from Look this time around? like Pinarello? Time? Serotta? etc?


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

.... or even a custom Titanium?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*I've looked...*

I've looked over a lot of geometry charts and most brands either create a fit problem or have a steering geometry I don't care for (too slow or too fast). I'm going to try limit my spending to $3,000 or less, so a lot of the top frames are ruled out, unless on closeout sale.

Cervelo - yuck in the 49-51cm sizes.

Pinarello - the Paris carbon would fit, but the steering is a little slow, $3,800.

Colnago - been there, done that (twice).

Trek, Specialized, Giant - all too common.

Serotta - nice but pricey.

Time - real pricey.

Ti - heavy and dull, even heavier with paint.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

You liked your 585 Ultra, so just get another one. Why screw around with the ISP on the 586?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*I may...*



HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> You liked your 585 Ultra, so just get another one. Why screw around with the ISP on the 586?



That's certainly one option and I know I'll find the ISP to be a bit of a pain, but I still may elect to try it, just for kicks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

C-40 said:


> That's certainly one option and I know I'll find the ISP to be a bit of a pain, but I still may elect to try it, just for kicks.


I can understand that, even when I have something I like its hard not to try something new when you have the chance. I wish the Time frames weren't so expensive, they are very interesting to me but the cost is just too much.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

C-40 said:


> I've looked over a lot of geometry charts and most brands either create a fit problem or have a steering geometry I don't care for (too slow or too fast). I'm going to try limit my spending to $3,000 or less, so a lot of the top frames are ruled out, unless on closeout sale.
> 
> Cervelo - yuck in the 49-51cm sizes.
> 
> ...


Total Cycling's Time price seems to be very competitive.

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/manufacturer/time/FR_TIME_VXR.html

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/manufacturer/time/FR_TIME_VXS.html

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/manufacturer/time/FR_TI_ULT.html


Glad you are OK.
Have fun shopping for new bike.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am curious how the ISP is going to work out for me. We did a thorough fitting prior to ordering the frame. We are hoping this will lead to the minimal amount of seatpost needing to be cut off. Hopefully this will save me later down the road if I decide to sell the frame.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

re Time.

My short list was Look 565 (2 years ago) and Time Edge. Time actually ended up a little cheaper. I did not buy on close-out/sale but I did get a discount. So far, >12000 miles on Time in 2 years. No complaints so far but who knows the future! 

I bought entry level Time - Edge. It's plenty for me and cheaper than Look 585/565 was. I agree that the top 2-3 of Time frames (VXS,VXR, VXRS) are insanely priced. Without justification, IMO. Some of it because it is still made in France & EU, not in Tunisia and part of it is badge value. So I find Edge/Edge-Racer/Edge-Pulse the best value for money Time. Not the Time Speeder which is made in Asia and has different geometry to all other Time frames. In case of C-40, we are talking size XS Time Edge/Pulse/Racer, so it should be both light enough and stiff enough. The geometry is a little more relaxed compared to Look 585 which might work well on those descents. I prefer the slacker STA that Time offers in smaller sizes. Each to their own.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Time also likes to argue they make their own carbon fibre in France/EU which is somehow better than the rest. And their warranty is limited-lifetime. 
Is it worth the admission price? May be, may be not.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

How about Ridley Damocles - the Geometry is pretty close to Look with same HT angel & fork rake - the top tube and HT are only out by a few mm. I have not ridden the 585 Ultra to compare with but have ridden my fair share of high end bikes incl the 585 and really really like this frame - so much so that I decided to keep my 595 frame in the packing till the arrival of my super record gruppo in Feb. Take one out on a ride if you get the chance - I have not tried the new Damo with ISP so my review is based on the 08 version.


----------

